# COYOTE HUNTING WITH DOGS PLEASE READ



## hollegarrett

First of all....everytime this subject is brought up, it turns into people HATE the guys who use hounds! I hunt **** n coyote with hounds. i love it! its not all bout killing the coyote alot of it is just listening to the dogs who are on the coyotes track. nothing better then watching my dogs and hearing them on a coyote track! most people think that its not hunting and its people that are too lazy to walk and are not smart enough to call in a coyote and its too easy any coyote that you put dogs on your gonna kill it........thats a bunch of crap! if you only knew the miles we hound hunters put on in a day walking up hills and across fields to catch dogs or to get in that good spot where that coyote will cross,the money spent in fuel, the time training the dogs the countless dog food we buy. for you people who hate the houndsman and the guys that are using dogs to coyote hunt with let me ask you this! Have you ever coyote hunted with dogs before???????? most of you would say no! until you have personally been on a hunt with the dogs and have seen everything that goes on during a hunt with dogs you should have a little more respect for us. i have let many people come with me and our group who were totally against the sport but after the day was over they had tons of respect for us and wanted to do it again! people who pheasant hunt mostly use dogs...the guys just love to be with there dogs and to watch them do what they spent countless hours and money on! i could care less if i shot another coyote again just as long as my dogs run the coyote and at the end of each hunt each dog ends up back in the dog box of my truck. im not knacking on the guy who wants to call in coyotes because every guy has there opinion on what they love to do and the guys who have been born and raised hunting coyotes with hounds love to listen to the dogs as much as you callers love to see a coyote come running in to your mouth call! in the state of wisconsin you can NOT shoot a dog as long as he is not hurting your livestock or tearing up your house and kids....if you shoot that dog, you will be in court and that fifty cent bullet will turn into anywhere from 1,000-5,000 dollars depending on what that dog was worth! i dont know what the north dakota law is...all you guys hate the coyotes and love to hunt them but you guys are SOOO AGAINST using dogs that you would shoot it! if you shoot one of my dogs be ready to open up your check book!!!!


----------



## LukeDuke

AMEN!!! Took every word outa my mouth!! I'd hate to say how much money I have invested in coyote hunting with dogs, way too much to say the least!! Exactly right. Kinda funny how truck after truck after truck comes up to you while your parked alog side of a road and asks if they can stop and watch the chase, then 2 weeks later there posted up along a fence line with a 12 gauge, a 2way radio and a pocket full of double oo buckshot, and better yet another 5 property permissions. :thumb:


----------



## duckp

Bring your dogs to my land-bring some doggie bags as well.
Do what you want,hunt anyway you want and i wish you good hunting.Just don't think for one minute you're going to run them on my land without losing them for good. :wink:


----------



## hollegarrett

duckp said:


> Bring your dogs to my land-bring some doggie bags as well.
> Do what you want,hunt anyway you want and i wish you good hunting.Just don't think for one minute you're going to run them on my land without losing them for good. :wink:


??????oh really??? why do you say that?!


----------



## LukeDuke

I guess it goes both ways, bring your best Dakota pheasant dogs over on my land and if you cant control your dog I guess I'll just shoot it and you'll just have to deal with it :withstupid:


----------



## LukeDuke

Hey Hollegarrett, I guess we'll just have to plan a trip to ND sometime and show them boys how to hunt yotes!! lol! didnt know how sore you westerners got about your coyote hunting. Sorry! Anyways Do you know of any good Yote pens that are around, I have 4 pups that need to get started, 3 English Fox hounds and a Beagle. possibly 4 more beagles later this spring. Hows your Yotes been? I"ve seen alot of old men running around this year, and alot of pups. One guy called me and had a visiual on 7 yotes running together got down there and jumped 4, everyone were yearling pups. Bay'd em up in there dens and pulled the dogs off.Figured they were pups the way they ran, . Ended up with 2 nice dark males teeth were in bad shape.


----------



## Doogie

what do you expect from a bunch of holier than thou bird hunters, if its not a bird dog on this site its a POS to these guys. no wonder the antis are gaining ground everyday


----------



## LukeDuke

They can keep those shorthairs, they wine just like there owners. Anyways, hows the Yote hunting been for the houndsman?


----------



## hollegarrett

been pretty good! killed 27 coyotes so far havent hunted in the last two weeks snows been no good....been runnin lot of young coyotes they just bay up in a barn or under farm machinery and then ya get them old smart ones that been run before and they go 6-8 miles due F***N west and cant keep up with em! but thats when it gets fun! tryin to put a pic on here of one bayed up so i can show all of ya!


----------



## hollegarrett




----------



## LukeDuke

Definatly a pup! Lots of red on him. Good pics! We're right around 20 I believe. We had a hay day of a time in a place thats never been ran with dogs! we were jumped within 10 minutes of being there then it got real ugly!. started out with 3 dogs then couldint belive what I heard next was each dog went in seperate directions. Got nervous real fast and got more dogs out.

Dogs ran one about 6 miles straight west and bayed it up in the neihbor ladys swamp in a stones throw from her house. She wants em dead so we bagged that one up. Went back and reloaded and an 8yr. old boy harvested his first Yote. He was pumped!. a Beautifull white and grey Yote.


----------



## duckp

Luke duke,
My 'pheasant' dog goes on your land,have at it.I promise I'll get all yours on mine.
PM me if you want the address to bring them out.
Good hunting.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

I don't hunt birds with a dog and i AM totally against huntig Coyotes with dogs. I have seen what dog hunting is all about, I have called the WIsconsin DNR to report what dog hunting is all about. On several occasions I have had my day of hunting spoiled by your so called in control dogs. I also have gotten real tired of not being able to get permission on property because of the so called in control dog hunters. Don't try and preach to me about how great it is, I have seen it for myself. I have seen you so called in control dog guys, get on a track, run the poor coyote untill exhaustion, turn a fresh set of dogs on it just so they can catch it, tear big patches of hair from it, tackle it, surround it. Let it escape jsut to start the whole process again. I also have seen for myself you so called in control dog hunters run these Coyotes with multiple packs of dogs, ripping hair and flesh off, run them into culverts just so you can catch them in a large fishing net and transfer them enclosed areas for dog training purposes. Hows that for paiting a rosey picture for you.

Sorry you picked the wrong person to preach your dog sermon too.


----------



## xdeano

All I have to say is, HILLBILLY!!! Billy Bob, you got your radio on, Yeehaa we got dem yotes a runnin' on the back 40, next to aunt Bell's swamp, get back der and be a waitin' wit your 410, cus thy be a comin'.

Just to funny guys. you can't stand the heat in one thread just to start another. wow.

xdeano


----------



## lyonch

I have said it in several posts before that i am way to familiar with coyote hunting with hounds. For me it is something i just don't care to partake in. The number one reason i get from guys who hunt with hounds on why they do it, is because they have a hard time calling coyotes in. I get a kick out of all of the "call" names that everyone gets. No one ever says the persons name on the two way, but always a call name. Now if i am thinking about this correctly the main reason they are using call names, is so that when the DNR officer comes by to check things out, they can't nail someone for something they might have done wrong, because they dont have a name to go by. In minnesota if your dog is caught within a certain distance of buildings and or live stock, they can be shot on site with no questions asked. There is one group of guys out here that i have a little more respect for when coursing with dogs, because they will never put a fresh pair of dogs on a coyote when either in a section or when he crosses a road and doesn't get shot. They give it to the coyote that he has outwitted them and they move on.

Lukeduke you claim you can tell the sex of the coyote when you are running them or what there age is. I will have to BS on this one till i die. There is no possible way you can tell what sex a coyote is unless he either picked up his leg to take a leak (or squatted) watched them cort each other, or you lifted there leg to check. I know way too many people that kill large numbers of coyotes every year and i have never heard them say what a coyote is before they shoot it and expect to know what it is. You can only assume it was male or female until you walk over there and check for yourself.


----------



## Fallguy

lyonch said:


> Lukeduke you claim you can tell the sex of the coyote when you are running them or what there age is. I will have to BS on this one till i die. There is no possible way you can tell what sex a coyote is unless he either picked up his leg to take a leak (or squatted) watched them cort each other, or you lifted there leg to check.


+1,000,000

I was just going to throw the bs flag on this one myself. Nice call lyonch!

:bs: :bs: :bs: :bs:

There I did it for you.


----------



## xdeano

I will add though that during denning season you can tell a lot easier than any other time of the year just because the belly is cleaned off. But it doesn't always happen that you call in a female that has had a litter. Then it's just a crap shoot. It's even hard to tell if they have a litter and their belly is cleaned off. There isn't an exact science.

nicely put Lyonch!

xdeano


----------



## lyonch

I agree with you 100% xdeano!!! Even then it is never an exact known thing as you stated. With years of experience the guessing turns into more of a educated guess during that time of the year, but you need to actually be doing it for a living before you can properly read body language of a coyote when they are either decoying or responding to a call during that time period. One thing these guys will learn very quick, is that you never call the sex of the coyote until you have physically lifted his leg and checked for your self :beer: Even when you try to call it when they are corting in the field; what happens if one decides he don't care for female coyotes anymore  :rollin: I have never seen this but think it would be kind of funny since you see two bucks try to breed a doe sometimes :-?


----------



## hollegarrett

hey kelly! in wisconsin its hard to call in coyotes cus they have way to many easy free meals dead calves all the deer fawns they eat....maybe you should feel bad bout the poor little innnocent fawns that are screaming at the top of there lungs for mom to help them but they cant cus the jaws of the coyote is sinking in to there neck! and the innocent lil bunny wabbits that the coyote is killing and the calves that the coyote is running down and killing to death! when farmers call and say the coyotes are killing there calves no one cares how they are being killed! so quit ur whining and get back to your day job!
what we do is what we do if it was so bad it wouldnt be legal so keep calling the dnr and telling how terrible it is pretty soon theyll just get sick of hearing from you!
happy hunting


----------



## AdamFisk

hollegarrett said:


> First of all....everytime this subject is brought up, it turns into people HATE the guys who use hounds! I hunt **** n coyote with hounds. i love it! its not all bout killing the coyote alot of it is just listening to the dogs who are on the coyotes track. nothing better then watching my dogs and hearing them on a coyote track! most people think that its not hunting and its people that are too lazy to walk and are not smart enough to call in a coyote and its too easy any coyote that you put dogs on your gonna kill it........thats a bunch of crap! if you only knew the miles we hound hunters put on in a day walking up hills and across fields to catch dogs or to get in that good spot where that coyote will cross,the money spent in fuel, the time training the dogs the countless dog food we buy. for you people who hate the houndsman and the guys that are using dogs to coyote hunt with let me ask you this! Have you ever coyote hunted with dogs before???????? most of you would say no! until you have personally been on a hunt with the dogs and have seen everything that goes on during a hunt with dogs you should have a little more respect for us. i have let many people come with me and our group who were totally against the sport but after the day was over they had tons of respect for us and wanted to do it again! people who pheasant hunt mostly use dogs...the guys just love to be with there dogs and to watch them do what they spent countless hours and money on! i could care less if i shot another coyote again just as long as my dogs run the coyote and at the end of each hunt each dog ends up back in the dog box of my truck. im not knacking on the guy who wants to call in coyotes because every guy has there opinion on what they love to do and the guys who have been born and raised hunting coyotes with hounds love to listen to the dogs as much as you callers love to see a coyote come running in to your mouth call! in the state of wisconsin you can NOT shoot a dog as long as he is not hurting your livestock or tearing up your house and kids....if you shoot that dog, you will be in court and that fifty cent bullet will turn into anywhere from 1,000-5,000 dollars depending on what that dog was worth! i dont know what the north dakota law is...all you guys hate the coyotes and love to hunt them but you guys are SOOO AGAINST using dogs that you would shoot it! if you shoot one of my dogs be ready to open up your check book!!!!


I have no problem with the way you hunt. It's legal so what the heck, have at it. You are right, to each their own, and being a dog owner I can see where the satisfaction would be in watching your dogs work that coyote. With that said, I would rather not see pictures of bloodied up, live coytes bayed up under a trailer surrounded by man and dog, and knowing you are sitting there taking pictures of it when you should be dispatching of that animal. I know it happens OK, animals get wounded. But don't post them pictures in the future. That, my firend, will give you boys a bad rep.


----------



## LukeDuke

You guys can call in the dumb ones and we'll kill the big one that you guys never get so see, such as the pure albino that we shot several years ago. I really dont care what any of you caller guys think of what we do. It absolutly has NOTHING to do with either we can call in a worthless coyote or not. Big freaking deal you called in a hungary coyote at 700yds with an e-caller and shot it with a 22-250. So what if my 4 beagle dogs ran a coyote 3 miles and my buddy shot it with a 12 gauge at 40 yds. Who cares, its still coyote hunting, we're still killing them, they all look the same, and they all bring in the same fur prices. My dogs eat, your caller takes batteries. I dont care how you kill a coyote its still being done either way. Its really no different that using shorthairs for pheasant or using walker dogs for ****, plot dogs for bear, or bluetick for cougar.Its been going on Way before a freaking electronic caller even existed. So dont give me the excuse of it hasnt because it has. That poor pheasnt had 2 dogs pointing at it and when the guys with big guns came up to it it flew off and the guys unloaded on it and it fell 40 foot outa the sky and it wasnt dead and the dogs went over and picked it up with its mouth and oh my goodness and had feathers everywhere and the hunter took it out of its mouth then twisted its neck around until it died! My ohhhh my!! Give me a break Bleeding hearts !! You tell me what the difference is and maybe we'll agree.


----------



## JuvyPimp

How the %%%% do you keep your [email protected] dogs from running onto ground that you dont own or have permission on? You CANT those dogs dont know boundaries. I get sick when I see slobs with their damn dog boxes driving around looking for coyotes out of their effing truck windows. How on earth in sectioned land with roads can you keep off of land you dont have permission on? You put on miles walking because your dogs go across creeks, tree patches, fences roads in pursuit and you cant follow them with your truck. I even put the guys that drive stubble strips one notch above the dog runners(barely). At least they are shooting at a moving coyote. Your right it is all about watching the dogs.......BECAUSE they do EVERYTHING for you. :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: oke:

Now if your hunting huge unsectioned land chunks that go for 20 miles each way and you haver permission on it all. Then im sorry and i will eat my words but the tresspassing is rediculous and most everytime I ask for permission around here I get asked if im running them with dogs or trucks. Landowners dont much like dogs tearing across their fields. It is legal to run em but no way to not tresspass in most situations.


----------



## JuvyPimp

AdamFisk said:


> you are sitting there taking pictures of it when you should be dispatching of that animal.


x1000


----------



## LukeDuke

Thats just it JuvyPimp, MY GROUP, I dont know about anyone else's hound group , has permission for pretty much the entire county that I live it. Ohio is pretty big into running coyote with dogs.Theres no complaining or DNR called or the law being called. The land owners WANT us in there . I know of several different groups that use several different breeds of dogs. YA the dog does most of the work, but dosent MOST hunting dogs do most of the works, FYI, birds dogs, point then retreive the dead bird, or are you too lazy to just walk over there and pick it up for yourself? Im not bashing birddogs at all. Just giving you a hot example. :thumb:


----------



## Longshot

If you can't see the difference Luke Duke, you have the blinders on too tight to ever have your mind changed. Hollegarrett's photo of the coyote under the trailer is a prime example. Taking pictures of a wounded animal before finishing it is very poor in my opinion. Don't see live wounded pheasant in photos now do you. You also don't need a bird dog to wound your bird first before shooting it.


----------



## Longshot

> Im not bashing birddogs at all. Just giving you a hot example


A poor one at that!


----------



## JuvyPimp

LukeDuke said:


> Thats just it JuvyPimp, MY GROUP, I dont know about anyone else's hound group , has permission for pretty much the entire county that I live it. Ohio is pretty big into running coyote with dogs.Theres no complaining or DNR called or the law being called. The land owners WANT us in there . I know of several different groups that use several different breeds of dogs. YA the dog does most of the work, but dosent MOST hunting dogs do most of the works, FYI, birds dogs, point then retreive the dead bird, or are you too lazy to just walk over there and pick it up for yourself? Im not bashing birddogs at all. Just giving you a hot example. :thumb:


Your example is similar but you dont just walk up and shoot the bird on the ground do you where the dog is pointing? Hence fair chase the bird still has a chance to get away from YOU. If the coyote gets away with your method it gets away from the DOG not YOU. See the difference and why so many people believe that its not really hunting. I guess if you cant shoot for crap and miss a coyote that is 15 ft from you under a trailer or in a group of rocks and can still get away from the dogs after you miss..... then ya.......you might have a valid comparrision but come on, get real. Its between the coyote and the dogs not the coyote and you.

I would watch state laws. A lot of places it is illegal to send a dog onto private property without permission. Its considered trespassing and an extension of you.

Your really going to try to tell me that you have permission on a whole county in broke up farm ground?? I own way to many plat maps and hunt way to much farm ground to know that is BS.


----------



## LukeDuke

So your telling me that your bird dog has never jumped off the point into the air and caught the bird? Or when the bird is running on the ground and wont fly up your dog has never caught the bird on the ground? I call BS and then some, seen it happen a million times. Dont give me the excuse that hunting dogs dont wound the animal at all before your high dollar shotgun does ANY hunting dog!! BSSSSSS! Yeah the photo is a little much, Good picture but . I didnt notice the blood right at first, who knows, if the Yote wasnt hurt then maybe he was snapping a pic then letting him go.I've Bayed up pups before and as long as there fine we walk away sometimes. You guys cant always look at the negatives.


----------



## JuvyPimp

LukeDuke said:


> So your telling me that your bird dog has never jumped off the point into the air and caught the bird? Or when the bird is running on the ground and wont fly up your dog has never caught the bird on the ground? I call BS and then some, seen it happen a million times. Dont give me the excuse that hunting dogs dont wound the animal at all before your high dollar shotgun does ANY hunting dog!! BSSSSSS! Yeah the photo is a little much, Good picture but . I didnt notice the blood right at first, who knows, if the Yote wasnt hurt then maybe he was snapping a pic then letting him go.I've Bayed up pups before and as long as there fine we walk away sometimes. You guys cant always look at the negatives.


Ya my dog caught maybe 2-3 a year out of the thousands of pheasants the dog flushed over the years. So how is that even close to a good comparrison. Your giving everyone apples to oranges. Keep trying. :down:

"seen it happen a million times" :rollin: :lost:


----------



## Longshot

LukeDuke said:


> So your telling me that your bird dog has never jumped off the point into the air and caught the bird? Or when the bird is running on the ground and wont fly up your dog has never caught the bird on the ground? I call BS and then some, *seen it happen a million times*. Dont give me the excuse that hunting dogs dont wound the animal at all before your high dollar shotgun does ANY hunting dog!! BSSSSSS! Yeah the photo is a little much, Good picture but . I didnt notice the blood right at first, who knows, if the Yote wasnt hurt then maybe he was snapping a pic then letting him go.I've Bayed up pups before and as long as there fine we walk away sometimes. You guys cant always look at the negatives.


Ok, now I call :bs: You have got to be joking or are a joke.


----------



## jrp267

I guess i did'nt know when the coyote got so high up on the chain. In most areas it is unregulated kill at will. So I say have at it.


----------



## Fallguy

jrp267 said:


> I guess i did'nt know when the coyote got so high up on the chain.


To me it is one of the most respectable animals, just based on it's intelligence and challenge to hunt. Ask any caller that and I think you will get the same answer.


----------



## chris d

Ok I don't know were some of you get your ideas that you think you can just go ahead and shoot another mans dog. Here in MN you best not be trying to kill a any ones dog if you don't want to pay big fines vet bills and for the dog itself. Im not shure of the laws in these other states you guys are talking bout but I will bet you if you shoot one of my hounds cause it passed on to your property on a accident weather you get fined or not that will be the least of your worries on what I will do to you. As been wrote above yes there are people in all forms of hunting that ruin the name of the sport for them group of hunters but to say that our dogs sports arnt fair chase and that we don't know how to call is a big fat joke. Most of you that say we run dogs cause we can't call must be pure jelous that the numbers one can put up with his hounds if they wanted to do so. Most of us hound hunters are not just in it to kill game most in it for the dogs and the sound of the hounds putting preasure on what ever they are hunting weather it be bear **** rabbits yotes cats and so on. Alot of folks don't even have the slightest idea on how much time and hard work goes into getting a well bred hound starting it and getting it going on game that you want to hunt or I should say most don't have the know how so they just would rather nock our style of hunting. As for also saying that by chance a hound runs threw your land and runs all your deer out of the courntry well there again you have no idea bout these dogs there has been many a nite out **** hunting were dogs are treed and there lays a deer watching from as close as 50 yards away now don't go telling me there scare them deer out of the country. We also have many tools to keep are dogs straight on the game we want to hunt them on yes they might bump a deer but like i said we have the tools to correct that dog or get them back to the truck. So just because you here all this stuff bout hound hunters you best be finding out the facts before you go and bash what one does when hunting hounds granted i don't agree with tresspassing on purpose but if a honest accident just don't go and shoot another mans hounds that is totally wrong.


----------



## Longshot

chris d, I guess you are not getting the point.



> Ok I don't know were some of you get your ideas that you think you can just go ahead and shoot another mans dog.


Some are telling you that in their states it is legal to shoot a dog that is trespassing. I don't know why it is so difficult to understand that. If you go there it would be best to heed those warnings. Thinking you can go anywhere and do the same thing you always do is wrong. The judge isn't going to let it by because you were ignorant of the law in that state or because that is what you do at home. I would be ****** at anyone who shot a dog with a collar, but the law is the law. If you have great control of your dogs, then why are you houndsmen so defensive? I would bet that your dogs have trespassed more than once and that is the reason. I really don't care how you hunt in your state, but some of your arguments are just too out there to let slide.


----------



## chris d

Wether it is legal or not don't matter the state don't you think that the owner of the dog is going to take his own actions of someone shooting his dog. As far as my dogs going threw some one elses land yes Im shure it has happend but I did not let dogs go there and nor will I hunt on land that I don't have permission for. As far as being us being deffensive yes we are cause of alot of the crap you guys are talking bout you have no clue a bout. As far as being left sided im stateing what i want to say as are you on every thing someone rights.


----------



## chris d

Longshot said:


> chris d, I guess you are not getting the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote]
> 
> . Thinking you can go anywhere and do the same thing you always do is wrong.
> 
> I also never said i thought i could go and hunt any were don't know were you got that idea from
Click to expand...


----------



## Longshot

> As far as my dogs going threw some one elses land yes Im shure it has happend but I did not let dogs go there and nor will I hunt on land that I don't have permission for.


You still aren't getting it. In some states the law is that your dog is an extension of yourself. It makes no difference if you are on the property or not. If the dog is, YOU are trespassing. This is not jst pointed just at you chris d as it was pointed out to others earlier in the thread and they still didn't get it.



> Wether it is legal or not don't matter the state don't you think that the owner of the dog is going to take his own actions of someone shooting his dog.


Careful, that could get you in a lot more trouble than just the dog. And the tough guy attitude probably won't get you far around here.

I understand this is a popular sport in yours and other areas. I hope you continue to enjoy it and I will continue to hope to not see it when I'm calling.


----------



## chris d

Yes I do get what you are talking bout with differnet laws in differnt states. As far as being a tough guy not trying to be one just stateing that guys are not going to let someone get away with it weather the law does something or not.


----------



## JuvyPimp

chris d said:


> As far as my dogs going threw some one elses land yes Im shure it has happend but I did not let dogs go there and nor will I hunt on land that I don't have permission for.


Where do you guys come up with this stuff? Im sure it happens with everyone running dogs just about every time they let them loose. "I did not let the dogs go there" well no $%%t. Thats the problem most people have. Is that you dont have ANY control over where they go! You just admitted to it. You act like the dogs going on someone elses land is not your fault and somehow your disconnected from them. All this goes back to respecting other peoples land and the game you hunt. Farmers and ranchers dont like a pack of loud dogs running around on their property without permission. Your dog is tresspassing and therefore you are, if not in the laws eyes, definatley in the landowners eyes. Huh I wonder why people give you a bad rap??

If a farmer or rancher shoots a dog of yours because you have twenty of them raising all hell or scaring his livestock, I definately wouldnt feel bad for you.


----------



## JuvyPimp

chris d said:


> Yes I do get what you are talking bout with differnet laws in differnt states. As far as being a tough guy not trying to be one just stateing that guys are not going to let someone get away with it weather the law does something or not.


What the hell is someone going to do to a guy that just shot their dog that is trespassing and is holding a rifle or shotgun?? :rollin: get tough?

7 posts and everyone of them is today and on this topic. So whats your other screen name on here? Trying to make it look like more dog guys are on your side?


----------



## hollegarrett

JuvyPimp said:


> chris d said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do get what you are talking bout with differnet laws in differnt states. As far as being a tough guy not trying to be one just stateing that guys are not going to let someone get away with it weather the law does something or not.
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is someone going to do to a guy that just shot their dog that is trespassing and is holding a rifle or shotgun?? :rollin: get tough?
> 
> 7 posts and everyone of them is today and on this topic. So whats your other screen name on here? Trying to make it look like more dog guys are on your side?
Click to expand...

hey juvypimp have you ever been on a coyote hunt with dogs? i bet you that you havent and there for you do not no jack sh*T about what all goes on!!! theres hardly ever any time them dogs go on land that we don have permission for. farmers around here and all the land owners hate the coyotes and the people who call for em....they dont kill enough! so everybody wants the guys with the hounds coming to hunt because we can get rid of them....pretty funny that you said sumthin bout 7 post and everyone of them is today and bout the other screen name on here!!!! ahahahahah yeah your pretty comical! well be parked on the side of the road and people will stop and tell us where they seen coyotes and to go kill em!


----------



## lyonch

hollergarret i have a some words of advice for you when it comes to talking with others on a public forum. I suggest not getting on here and start calling people out like you have been. It does't matter if you like what someone said or stands for, you need to at least respect them enough to word it correctly. Its just a quick way to get kicked off of a site. before you come back and say something about peoples feelings, well no one is going to go cry about it, but you at least owe enough to not tell people as you have in the couple of examples i provided. It's an fyi so you can take it or leave it. remeber its only my opinion you can agree or disagree, but again opinion only.



hollegarrett said:


> so quit ur whining and get back to your day job!





hollegarrett said:


> i bet you that you havent and there for you do not no jack sh*T


----------



## LukeDuke

Farmers and Rachers where your from may not like us coming in , or so your speaking for them, but they DO where I'm from and I'm going to continue to run them with my hounds. Here in Ohio we have a no daily limit, no poss. limit, no closed season, no hour restrictions and no restrictions on taking, (calling, hounds, trapping, snipe shooting, however) no closed season during deer gun hunting , and fur takers permit is not required all other fur bearing animal is required why not Coyote. Point is farmers and land owners do not want them here. Hound coyote hunting is a growing sport in Ohio.I hear of more and more guys getting into it. Why, **** hunting in Ohio used to be what EVERY guy HAD to do. Kenton National **** Dog field trials was held in Kenton Ohio for years!Every good ol boy from every direction brought there dogs to compete. Probably even guys from the Dakotas!Three Days of smelling Dog S**t and trompling through mud and listening to hundreds of **** dogs rattling your camper windows was the place to be. Been there done that! With the **** fur prices plumiting into h*ll guys got rid of the **** dogs and became bored wanting to do some kind of hound hunting and my dad was one of those guys, tring something new tried it and loved it, some poeple like it, some people do not. Just do not bash our sport however its done.Just because you guys had a bad encounter or two with the area coyote hound hunters where you guys live dosent mean its everywhere because it is not. You guys act like the coyote is going to become extinct with guys running them with dogs.


----------



## barebackjack

chris d said:


> Wether it is legal or not don't matter the state don't you think that the owner of the dog is going to take his own actions of someone shooting his dog.


If your eluding to the idea of shooting someone for shooting your dog, than you have a whole other host of issues and should probably seek psychiatric evaluation.


----------



## hollegarrett

Too bad we all cant get along! the guys who call where im from kill i bet on average maybe 7 coyotes in a winter....thats just not enough dead coyotes! we got too many problems around here with them killing livestock so every farmer n rancher wants the guys with the hounds to come n kill em! on an average year our group will kill between 40-60 coyotes in a winter and that is in a twenty mile radious.....theres a lot of coyotes around! you guys keep callin coyotes will keep runnin em with dogs and we all will keep enjoying it, its what we do to have fun and for friends and family to be together so lets keep it up and good hunting!
any of you boys out west wanna have sum fun! come run sum yotes with us!
ps... wish we could shoot out the window of our vehicle!!!!! we gotta be 50 ft off of the road way! 205 bucks if ya get caught! dun it before! 38ft isnt quite enough!!!!


----------



## barebackjack

Fallguy said:


> jrp267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess i did'nt know when the coyote got so high up on the chain.
> 
> 
> 
> To me it is one of the most respectable animals, just based on it's intelligence and challenge to hunt. Ask any caller that and I think you will get the same answer.
Click to expand...

+1

Theres no love lost between coyotes and myself, but I still respect the hell out of them. They have every jackass with a rifle or shotgun taking pot shots at em every chance they get, and yet their numbers increase, and their range spreads.

Not every coyote is a livestock killer (most ranchers greatly embellish the problem, if their really is one), sure they do take calves and sheep, and when you get a couple stock killers, they can sure raise hell, but theres guys that get paid to specialize in these types of coyotes. Sure coyotes kill some fawns, but hell, we need something to control the deer, we've proven the hunters in most states cant do it.

I kill em when the fur is prime, otherwise I leave em alone. The only time I hunt out of prime fur season is if someone has a specific problem in my stompin grounds.

Lots of guys dont bat an eye to killing coyotes "out of season", but hey, deer are considered pests to lots of people, yet just about every "hunter" out there would scream bloody murder if someone was shooting deer out of season.


----------



## Longshot

> Lots of guys dont bat an eye to killing coyotes "out of season"


Once again bbj, when is the coyote season? That's right it's all year round, hence you can't shoot coyote out of season. You may try to tell some that the season is only when fur is prime, but that is an opinion not the law as it is with deer.


----------



## barebackjack

Longshot said:


> Lots of guys dont bat an eye to killing coyotes "out of season"
> 
> 
> 
> Once again bbj, when is the coyote season? That's right it's all year round, hence you can't shoot coyote out of season. You may try to tell some that the season is only when fur is prime, but that is an opinion not the law as it is with deer.
Click to expand...

Hence the "italics" around "out of season".


----------



## barebackjack

Longshot said:


> Lots of guys dont bat an eye to killing coyotes "out of season"
> 
> 
> 
> Once again bbj, when is the coyote season? That's right it's all year round, hence you can't shoot coyote out of season. You may try to tell some that the season is only when fur is prime, but that is an opinion not the law as it is with deer.
Click to expand...

Ill even re-word it just for you. Everybody would scream bloody murder if someone was shooting deer in season and leaving em lay.

I just have a big problem with people shooting stuff in the name of "sport" and wasting it. Doesnt matter if its a coyote, fox, deer, duck, pheasant etc etc etc.


----------



## tikkat3

barebackjack said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of guys dont bat an eye to killing coyotes "out of season"
> 
> 
> 
> Once again bbj, when is the coyote season? That's right it's all year round, hence you can't shoot coyote out of season. You may try to tell some that the season is only when fur is prime, but that is an opinion not the law as it is with deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill even re-word it just for you. Everybody would scream bloody murder if someone was shooting deer in season and leaving em lay.
> 
> I just have a big problem with people shooting stuff in the name of "sport" and wasting it. Doesnt matter if its a coyote, fox, deer, duck, pheasant etc etc etc.
Click to expand...

Definately have to agree with BBJ on that one bugs me too


----------



## Kelly Hannan

For the record, yes you can and yes I have called and killed many Coyotes in the State of Wisconsin. Until 12 years ago we called alot of them. I would still be doing it, but I don't live there anymore. And yes I will continue to call the DNR along with alot of other local people. I will call them everytime I see in-human treatment to any animal. If you run your dogs on land you ahve permission on, stay on that property, and kill that Coyote when cornered Great go get em. I don't know about you, but the group I am refering doesn't. The local Farmers are so ****** because your damn dogs cross over where they don't belong, fences are getting cut, gates left open and pickups driving in places they don't belong. Man don't give me your BS stories, I have seen it first hand. I have been run off the road by dog hunters speeding down secondary roads trying to keep up with thier dogs. I have seen Coyotes torn apart by dogs that Coyote is too exhausted to run from, but the dogs are fresh because they haven't been run yet. I know where there is a pen that the live caught Coyotes get released into for training purposes.

As far as the fawns, rabbits, pheasants, that is the exact reason why I hunt Coyote. But when my day afield gets ruined by a pack of dogs, on land that I do and they don't have permission on, damn right I'm gonna be ******. If one of those dogs every makes an advance towards me I will kill it. If I was a land owner and I saw your dogs on my property, yes I would kill it. Go somewhere else and Preach your Dog hunting.


----------



## LukeDuke

KellyHanna: Where is that coyote pen located at? I've been looking for one to take my dogs to. PS, the only states (that I'm aware of) that allow that is Michigan, Wisconsin, Minnosota and Ohio.


----------



## Fallguy

lyonch said:


> hollergarret i have a some words of advice for you when it comes to talking with others on a public forum. I suggest not getting on here and start calling people out like you have been. It does't matter if you like what someone said or stands for, you need to at least respect them enough to word it correctly. Its just a quick way to get kicked off of a site. before you come back and say something about peoples feelings, well no one is going to go cry about it, but you at least owe enough to not tell people as you have in the couple of examples i provided. It's an fyi so you can take it or leave it. remeber its only my opinion you can agree or disagree, but again opinion only.
> 
> 
> 
> hollegarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> so quit ur whining and get back to your day job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollegarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> i bet you that you havent and there for you do not no jack sh*T
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Man this thread is HOT!!!  I leave from work and get home and there are a bunch more posts.

hollegarret...one of the rules on NodakOutdoors is no put downs and no name calling. It's getting close to that right now. Play by the rules or you will be playing somewhere else. Consider this a proactive warning.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

I will not give the location of that pen. 2 reasons: 1 one of the guys involved is a friend, 2 I'm pretty sure,unless you have a specail permit, that it is illegal in the State of Wisconsin. At least it was then. Now I know these guys had a Game farm permit, but I don't know if that allowed them to pen up wild Coyotes.

Ok that's all I'm gonna contribute to this post. All of my comments are true, witnessed by myself and 3 hunting buddies. On several occasions. All of which, at that time were docummented with names, dates, lic. plate numbers etc. The Sherrifs Dept. and DNR could not do anything about it because the guys had look outs and radios(also Illiegal). The law could not outrun those radios so they couldn't catch them in the act.

I think I will go buy me a pack of Dogs


----------



## chris d

barebackjack said:


> chris d said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wether it is legal or not don't matter the state don't you think that the owner of the dog is going to take his own actions of someone shooting his dog.
> 
> 
> 
> If your eluding to the idea of shooting someone for shooting your dog, than you have a whole other host of issues and should probably seek psychiatric evaluation.
Click to expand...

You best go back and read my post no were did I say I would should any one just because I said i would get even doesn't mean that so don't go saying shi11 that I did not write.

7 posts and everyone of them is today and on this topic. So whats your other screen name on here? Trying to make it look like more dog guys are on your side?

Don't have to have extra screen names to get responces on here seems to be plenty of other houndsman that are trying to make there point to clue less tards.


----------



## DVXDUDE

All you guys that don't agree with hound hunting are just as bad as the Anti's IMO. Just because you don't like or agree with something doesn't mean it should be banned or stopped. Thats exactly how the anti's think. This thread makes me sick. Sure some houndsmen don't set the best example but don't label everyone into the same category. We hunt coyotes with hounds, My family has done it in the same area for over 30 years. We get entire concessions and county's that we can hunt. Everytime we go out we get farmers and neighbours stopping us just to say that they spotted the coyote or to tell us to go onto their land and kill every coyote we see. We never chase coyotes just for the chase. We shoot everyone we see because we are also farmers and have lost livestock to coyotes and wolves. The game warrens all know us by name and stop us regularly to see how we are making out. Got 18 coyotes so far in about 10 different runs.


----------



## chris d

All you guys that don't agree with hound hunting are just as bad as the Anti's IMO. Just because you don't like or agree with something doesn't mean it should be banned or stopped. Thats exactly how the anti's think. This thread makes me sick

+1


----------



## Fallguy

chris d said:


> Don't have to have extra screen names to get responces on here seems to be plenty of other houndsman that are trying to make there point to clue less tards.


Add two letters to that last word you typed and you are getting dangerously close to using a word that I do not want to see on my forum.

I already mentioned it to hollegarrett and I will inform you also. No name calling or put downs on NodakOutdoors. Those that don't play by the rules get eliminated. Now you know.


----------



## chris d

Fallguy said:


> chris d said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have to have extra screen names to get responces on here seems to be plenty of other houndsman that are trying to make there point to clue less tards.
> 
> 
> 
> Add two letters to that last word you typed and you are getting dangerously close to using a word that I do not want to see on my forum.
> 
> I already mentioned it to hollegarrett and I will inform you also. No name calling or put downs on NodakOutdoors. Those that don't play by the rules get eliminated. Now you know.
Click to expand...

In not so many words they are pretty much calling us hound guys that plus more.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

we arean't calling you anything, if you truley can control your dogs that's great. doubt that you can, doubt that you try. I personally don't care, just don't ruin my hunts, keep your dogs under control and on your property and enjoy.


----------



## hollegarrett

wow! she really gettin hot on this subject! ya know every kind of hunting theres people that break the rules and people that abide by them! with us houndsman, if one group does sumthing terrible and the public sees it everybody gets a bad rap. same as deer hunting and everything else! in the areas where all you guys are seein the houndsman people runnin people off roads and leavin gates open and driving across peoples fields and catching a live coyote and puttin in a net( wich is ILLEGAL) yea they wreck it for the rest of us who do abide by the rules! people dont like them landowners dont like them! but theres a lot of groups of houndsman guys out there that do follow the rules and all the landowners love us and so do the local people who just have houses and they will call us and tell us where they see coyotes at....just cus you ran into a bad group and saw what you saw doesnt mean you gotta go crazy on us! and all you boys who think that the calling is sooo easy.....come over here and see how many ya get! wont be nearly the many u get in the dakotas!


----------



## hollegarrett

kelly hannan! you should go buy a pack of dogs and you can join in with us and see for your self that there are good houndman guys out there! and you say the radios are illegal??? mmm....everybody uses them and i dont know of anyone bein ticketed!!??? the game wardens listen to us on the radios all the time! they know exactly whats goin on and where we are at! believe me! i know!


----------



## Kelly Hannan

I have seen all I need to see on this BS post. I will be unsubscribing to this post. If anyone has something to say to me pm me, but make it worth my while.

I have seen way more bad houndsman than good, more power to you if you truley are a good one


----------



## LukeDuke

If we came out to the Dakota's and ran coyote dogs it would be one ugly mess. I've been to the dakota's and the land settings are nothing like they are in the east. Everything is completely open ranged and no houses around for miles until you get around the black hills.bad lands etc.. I drove through there at night (2am) on a family vacation and coyotes absolutly everywhere running around and I just seen the ones that my headlights hit!! Was there around the last of August. You boys in the Kotas got it made with the Yotes. Thick!!


----------



## kingcanada

not to war with the hound boys, but when bird hunters use a dog to hunt birds, it does so quietly without pissing off everyone else within ear shot. it's like going to a hotel room and having a construction crew working out side the door. vacation ruined. things are different with running hounds at night too, like with *****. most folks have gone home for the day and your nocturnal activities are not as likely to aggravate people. as fast as coyotes move, i think a night run would be darn tough. at least keeping up with the dogs would be. i guess this is why the english use horses. and that's for the slower fox that will circle a small territory. welcome to regional realities. people in different areas do things differently and don't have any more regard to "your way" than you would have for theirs. when in rome...when i visited family in Lousiana, i did as they did.


----------



## eyesman_01

WOW!!! I get home from work and there's 3 or 4 new posts about hound hunting, AND THEY'VE ALREADY GOT 2 PAGES!!!

As I've stated before, even as a dog lover, I don't hunt with dogs. My gripe isn't with houndsmen in general, or your way of hunting. If that's what you enjoy, and you do it legally with respect to EVERY landowner, more power to you. I say go for it.

As a landowner, and also a hunter of other property owned by someone who does NOT give permission to ANYONE else to hunt their property, my gripe is with those of you who continually use the excuse that your dogs don't know fence lines and boundaries. Though I will kill any coyote I can on my hunting grounds, I DO NOT want your dogs chasing a coyote through or off from my property. In doing so, you disrespect me as a property owner, and cheat me out of enjoying a hunt on property I legally own.

So how do you do it? You have a whole section where everyone(?) gives you permission to hunt/cross their land, *EXCEPT* ME. I own this property for ME to hunt. NO ONE else. How do you keep your dogs from crossing my property... from trespassing, ie. hunting without permission from the landowner? Can you control your dogs enough to circle around my property? In one word... NO! But then, you don't care. I'm just the one landowner in a whole section who won't give you permission, because *I* hunt this property myself. I'm in the way of your chase, so you let your dogs go through so they don't lose the trail. I'm not talking to any one of you in particular, but I've seen it happen several times. *THIS* my friends, is what's giving houndsmen a bad rap.

Look up the word "trespass" in the dictionary. While you're at it, look up "criminal trespass" for those of you talking about "getting even" for a dog shot while trespassing, or maybe the laws concerning "self-defense" should that be the course you chose. Don't worry, I'm well aware of MY rights.

You see... this can get wayyy out of hand, when all the landowner is asking for is respect for their "PRIVATE PROPERTY". It's simple, you respect my property, I'll respect yours. I don't care if your dogs run circles around the OUTSIDE of my property line, just don't let them cross over.


----------



## JuvyPimp

Come on Fallguy lock delete, lock delete uke:



hollegarrett said:


> hey juvypimp have you ever been on a coyote hunt with dogs? i bet you that you havent and there for you do not no jack sh*T about what all goes on!!!


Do I have to murder someone to know its wrong or to disagree with it?? Your arguements and comparrisons are weak.

I think the word you were looking for is "know" not "no".Just sayin :beer: But no I do not know him, is he a hound hunter?


----------



## Fallguy

JuvyPimp said:


> Come on Fallguy lock delete, lock delete uke:


It is getting close to that. I don't foresee these threads staying open for much longer. Not due to the subject...but due to the bickering, language, and negative attitudes.


----------



## xdeano

Garrett Holle,

What are we missing on what ALL goes on? I think we all have about the same premises on what all goes on. You drop a dog on fresh tracks or walk the dog into the woods until you hit a hot track and let the hounds go and you either trail or wait on the other end of the section with 8 guys lined up with guns. Then after the coyotes has it's tongue hanging out of it's head, then you let a few fresh dogs out and they run it tell the coyote can't even stand because it's about dead anyhow, gives up and the dogs chew on him a little bit until you get you lazy butt out there to dispatch the coyote or let see watch how he reacts then let him go so he can be chased again another day or so he can go eat a calf or lamb. Thanks!

Maybe i'm way off base, but I think we all have the idea.

I'm with JuvyPimp! :eyeroll: :down:

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy

Chris eliminated them. Let us know if you think they come back with other screen names.

I'm locking all these threads, as they were just full of negatives and bickering.

No offense to the subject of using hounds to hunt. If it is discussed respectfully that is fine with me.

LOCKED
Fallguy
January 27th, 2010
9:54 AM


----------

